# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΑΝΩ ΛΙΟΣΙΑ

## api

ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΩ

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Στα Άνω Λιόσια δεν υπάρχει κόμβος απ' όσο γνωρίζω. Πιθανότατα όμως να μπορείς να συνδεθείς είτε στον κόμβο του deysta είτε στου tyfeonas που είναι και οι δύο στο Μενίδι (με θέα απ' όσο γνωρίζω προς Α.Λιόσια).

Βάλε τη θέση σου στο WiND και ανέβασε φωτογραφίες από την θέα που έχεις από την ταράτσα σου, να δούμε τί βλέπεις.

----------


## tyfeonas

οπως ειπε και ο dti λογικα βλεπεις εμας .

που περιπου εισαι στα λιοσα?

ελπιζω να ξεκινησει και εκει δραστηριοτητα για προς το παρον ειναι μαυρη τρυπα.

----------


## elkos

εκτός από τους πολύ δραστήριους φίλους στο Μενίδι
υπάρχει ο caftis που είναι Ζοφριά αλλά είναι client νομίζω...
υπάρχουν και άτομα στο Ζεφύρι που έχουν ένα ap...
το θέμα είναι προς τα που εσύ έχεις καλήτερη ορατότητα για αυτό και η θέση σου στο wind θα εξυπηρετούσε πάρα πολύ...
όλα με τον καιρό τους...  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

> εκτός από τους πολύ δραστήριους φίλους στο Μενίδι
> υπάρχει ο caftis που είναι Ζοφριά αλλά είναι client νομίζω...
> υπάρχουν και άτομα στο Ζεφύρι που έχουν ένα ap...
> το θέμα είναι προς τα που εσύ έχεις καλήτερη ορατότητα για αυτό και η θέση σου στο wind θα εξυπηρετούσε πάρα πολύ...
> όλα με τον καιρό τους...


με το cafti μιλησαμε και μαλλον θα σηκωθει κομβος.
τελικα σε βλεπω να συνδεεσαι  ::

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από elkos
> 
> εκτός από τους πολύ δραστήριους φίλους στο Μενίδι
> υπάρχει ο caftis που είναι Ζοφριά αλλά είναι client νομίζω...
> υπάρχουν και άτομα στο Ζεφύρι που έχουν ένα ap...
> το θέμα είναι προς τα που εσύ έχεις καλήτερη ορατότητα για αυτό και η θέση σου στο wind θα εξυπηρετούσε πάρα πολύ...
> όλα με τον καιρό τους... 
> 
> 
> ...


μακάρι γιατί κοντέυω να πάθω elkos ασύνδετος

----------


## api

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ ΟΔΟΥ (Λ. ΦΥΛΗΣ)
ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕς ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ

----------


## elkos

> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ ΟΔΟΥ (Λ. ΦΥΛΗΣ)
> ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕς ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ


άααα μπράβο ωραία βάλε και το κόμβο στο wind για να έχουμε πιο αντικειμενική εικόνα πάντως έχει κινητηκότητα στην περιοχή σου 2 client και ένα ap και δυο ασύνδετους... αν κατάλαβα καλά που βρίσκεσαι

----------


## Pater_Familias

Έτσι μπράβο. Και μετά η φυλή έχει σειρά. 
Μόλις τα κανονίσετε θα ψήσω τα παλιά φιλαράκια μου στα Λιόσια να μπουν στο παιχνίδι.

----------


## dti

> Έτσι μπράβο. Και μετά η φυλή έχει σειρά.


Για τη Φυλή είχαν δείξει ενδιαφέρον 2-3 άτομα στην comdex. Λόγω της μορφολογίας του εδάφους, είναι μάλλον δύσκολο να συνδεθεί η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή, εκτός κι αν βρεθεί κόμβος σε τέτοια θέση που να βλέπει και τη Φυλή και τα Α. Λιόσια...

----------


## elkos

> Έτσι μπράβο. Και μετά η φυλή έχει σειρά. 
> Μόλις τα κανονίσετε θα ψήσω τα παλιά φιλαράκια μου στα Λιόσια να μπουν στο παιχνίδι.


άντε να μεγαλώνουμε... ο κόμβος στους Θρακομακεδόνες (κυριακή πέρασα από κάτω) δεν έχει ορατότητα στα Λιόσια (το παράκανα με τα μακρινά λινκ ο ασύνδετος)?

----------


## Pater_Familias

Νo prob. Παραγγέλθηκε και θα μπει μία omni για πελάτες.  ::

----------


## elkos

> Νo prob. Παραγγέλθηκε και θα μπει μία omni για πελάτες.


κρίμα που ένω το wind λέει ότι βλέπω το κόμβο σου η πραγματικότητα μάλλον θα με διαψέυσει αλλά θα δούμε του λόγου το αληθές (ή ψευδές) με scan όταν με το καλό την στήσεις... πάντως από πελάτες βλέπω στο Ολυμπιακό Χωριό "πεδίο δόξης λαμπρό" για το κόμβο σου  ::

----------


## dti

> πάντως από πελάτες βλέπω στο Ολυμπιακό Χωριό "πεδίο δόξης λαμπρό" για το κόμβο σου


Τους πελάτες αυτούς θα τους καλύπτει και ο κόμβος του sotiris...

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από elkos
> 
>  πάντως από πελάτες βλέπω στο Ολυμπιακό Χωριό "πεδίο δόξης λαμπρό" για το κόμβο σου 
> 
> 
> Τους πελάτες αυτούς θα τους καλύπτει και ο κόμβος του sotiris...


Ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε Γιάννη τον βγάλαμε !!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ε όχι να συζητάμε που θα πέσουν και οι ¨μελλοντικοί πελάτες ¨μας !!!!

----------


## sotiris

Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα για νέους πελάτες...αλλά το σωστότερο είναι να κοιτάξουν προς τους Θρακομακεδόνες (είναι ακριβώς δίπλα ο pater).

Όσοι δεν βλέπουν εκεί (είναι κάποια τμήματα του ΟΧ που δεν βλεπουν τον pater), να προσπαθήσουν προς Μενίδι (tyfeonas-deysta),Πεύκη (εμένα), Μεταμόρφωση (μπορεί να έχει στηθεί μέχρι τότε η περιοχή) και Ερυθραία (το ίδιο με Μεταμόρφωση, αν και υπολογίζω να δικτυωθεί γρηγορότερα από αυτήν).

Aν και το καλύτερο θα ήταν να δημιουργηθούν 2 ΑΡ μέσα στο ΟΧ (θα ανέβει πολύς κόσμος εκεί πάνω), και από εκεί να βγούνε γρήγορα ΒΒ με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.

Βέβαια εαν τα πράγματα ήταν γενικώς καλύτερα, θα μπορούσαμε (μόλις ξεκαθάριζαν τα πράγματα εκεί) να ερχόμασταν σε επαφή είτε με τον Δήμο, είτε με τον οργανισμό εργατικής κατοικίας, και να προτείναμε ευρυζωνική κάλυψη στο ΟΧ διαμέσου διαφόρων τρόπων.

----------


## tyfeonas

στον δημο αχαρνων εχω καλες ακρες εγω. αν θελετε κατι μπορω αν το κανονισω.

----------


## elkos

> είτε με τον οργανισμό εργατικής κατοικίας, και να προτείναμε ευρυζωνική κάλυψη στο ΟΧ διαμέσου διαφόρων τρόπων.


εκτός του ΟΧ να καλύψουμε και τις εργατικές του προφήτη Ηλία που βλέπουμε πιάτο τα Άνω Λιόσια (που είναι και μαυρή τρύπα στο χάρτη)

----------


## dti

> στον δημο αχαρνων εχω καλες ακρες εγω. αν θελετε κατι μπορω αν το κανονισω.


Αν μπορείς να κανονίσεις κάτι, θα ήταν καλό για την ανάπτυξη όλης της περιοχής. Είναι σημαντικό για τους κατοίκους του Ολυμπιακού Χωριού να έχουν ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση *άμεσα* με την εγκατάστασή τους στην περιοχή. 
Είναι εξίσου σημαντικό και για το awmn να μπορέσει να "παρέμβει" σ' αυτή την περίπτωση.
Πιστεύω όμως οτι πέρα από τις προσωπικές γνωριμίες, καλό είναι να γίνουν ενέργειες με τη συμμετοχή του Συλλόγου, ώστε να υπάρχει κάτι πιο επίσημο και οργανωμένο. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε εξοπλισμό (έχω διαθέσιμο ένα cisco ap).

----------


## api

Επισυναπτω τις φωτογραφιες απο ταρατσα

----------


## elkos

> Επισυναπτω τις φωτογραφιες απο ταρατσα


μάχιμο το παλικάρι (δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις δω) έφτιαξες και κόμβο στο wind?

----------


## tyfeonas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tyfeonas
> 
> στον δημο αχαρνων εχω καλες ακρες εγω. αν θελετε κατι μπορω αν το κανονισω.
> 
> 
> Αν μπορείς να κανονίσεις κάτι, θα ήταν καλό για την ανάπτυξη όλης της περιοχής. Είναι σημαντικό για τους κατοίκους του Ολυμπιακού Χωριού να έχουν ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση *άμεσα* με την εγκατάστασή τους στην περιοχή. 
> Είναι εξίσου σημαντικό και για το awmn να μπορέσει να "παρέμβει" σ' αυτή την περίπτωση.
> Πιστεύω όμως οτι πέρα από τις προσωπικές γνωριμίες, καλό είναι να γίνουν ενέργειες με τη συμμετοχή του Συλλόγου, ώστε να υπάρχει κάτι πιο επίσημο και οργανωμένο. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε εξοπλισμό (έχω διαθέσιμο ένα cisco ap).


λεγοντας εχω ακρες εννοουσα να σας φερω σε επαφη με τον δημο.
να πατε συστημενοι δηλαδη.

----------


## dti

Ωραία, θα πρότεινα να επικοινωνήσεις με τον ngia από το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου και να ενημερώσεις παράλληλα και τις "άκρες" σου.  ::

----------


## api

ΑΝΕΒΑΣΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΕΤΑΓΜΕΝΕΣ.ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΣΑΣ

----------


## Pater_Familias

> ΑΝΕΒΑΣΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΕΤΑΓΜΕΝΕΣ.ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΣΑΣ


Πού φίλε μου; Πώς θα σε βρούμε;

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από api
> 
> ΑΝΕΒΑΣΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΕΤΑΓΜΕΝΕΣ.ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΣΑΣ
> 
> 
> Πού φίλε μου; Πώς θα σε βρούμε;


τα ανέβασε στο wind είναι ο κόμβος api #7511 άντε να μεγαλώνουμε σε βλέπει καθόλου Δημήτρη? εμένα μάλλον με βλέπει αλλά τώρα δεν έχω τιποτέ επάνω στην ταράτσα

----------


## m0bius

Δημήτρη, επειδή το ξέρω το παιδί θα του δώσω το τηλέφωνο σου αν δεν σε πειράζει να κάνετε κανένα scan μιας και τον βλέπω πολύ ψημένο για να συνδεθεί  ::

----------


## api

Θεση στο Wind : api #7511 
το e-mail μου ειναι [email protected]
Εχω μιλησει με τον Παρη και περιμενω νεα σας
Πως θα μπορεσω να επικοινωνησω με τον ngia ;

----------


## Lefteriss

KALHMERA,
MENO KAI EGO STA ANO LIOSIA KATO APO THN PLATEIA TOU AGIOU KONSTANTINOU (DEKSIA STO ASPETO) KAI PSAXNOME POS MPORO NA MPO MESA STO MHTROPOLITIKO. DEN EXO IDEA AKOMA POS GINETAI, TI XREIAZETAI KAI ENAS THEOS KSEREI AN THA TA KATAFERO. OPOIADHPOTE BOITHIA THA EINAI LYTROTIKH ....  :: 
EYXARISTO

Γράφετε με μικρά και με ελληνικά παρακαλώ. Είναι κανόνας του forum.
Διορθώνεις σε παρακαλώ το κείμενό σου; 
Γράψου στο wind.awmn ανέβασε φοτογραφίες αν μπορείς και έλα σε επαφή με τον tyfeonas για να σε κατατοπίσει.


Pater_Familias

----------


## elkos

> KALHMERA,
> MENO KAI EGO STA ANO LIOSIA KATO APO THN PLATEIA TOU AGIOU KONSTANTINOU (DEKSIA STO ASPETO) KAI PSAXNOME POS MPORO NA MPO MESA STO MHTROPOLITIKO. DEN EXO IDEA AKOMA POS GINETAI, TI XREIAZETAI KAI ENAS THEOS KSEREI AN THA TA KATAFERO. OPOIADHPOTE BOITHIA THA EINAI LYTROTIKH .... 
> EYXARISTO
> 
> Γράφετε με μικρά και με ελληνικά παρακαλώ. Είναι κανόνας του forum.
> Διορθώνεις σε παρακαλώ το κείμενό σου; 
> Γράψου στο wind.awmn ανέβασε φοτογραφίες αν μπορείς και έλα σε επαφή με τον tyfeonas για να σε κατατοπίσει.


Γειτονάκι και συν-ονόματε σε παρακαλώ αν μπορείς γράφε με ελληνικά και με μικρά διεκολύνει το σύστημα αναζήτησης του φόρουμ... στο http://wind.awmn.net μπορείς να εγγραφείς και να καταχωρίσεις την θέση σου. Επίσης στο τέλος του μυνήματος θα βρείς ένα λινκ "πλήρης οδηγός ..." κάνε κλικ και είναι ένας πλήρης οδηγός για να καταλάβεις πάνω κάτω τι παίζει εδώ καλές συνδέσεις... Λευτέρης
Ότι θες επικοινωνείς με κάποιον από όσους έχουν κοντά σου κόμβο... πάντως είσαι τυχερός γιατί εντός ολίγων ημερών θα καλύπτεταί ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι των Άνω Λιοσσίων...

----------


## api

Lefteriss στειλε μου ενα e-mail να συννενοηθουμε
[email protected]

----------


## tyfeonas

γυρω στα μεσα φεβρουαριου πιστευω θα εχουμε τελειωσει.

ας ειναι καλα ο caftis που εχει ορεξη και θα βοηθησει πολυ την περιοχη.

----------


## Blackman

πω πω...το ξέθαψα το thread ε?

λοιπόν...

νέος και εγώ στο κύκλωμα...μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα έχω τελειώσει με το στήσιμο.

Ευτυχώς τα παιδιά στην Ζωφριά τα ξέρω...ειδικά τον poulada που γνωριζόμαστε χρόνια...και θα ξαναμιλήσω μαζί τους όταν θα είμαι έτοιμος.

μπαίνουμε δύο άτομα (έχω δώσει το στίγμα μου στο wind) και ο φίλος (Totti_7) είναι σε απίστευτη θέση....(τέρμα βουνό Ζωφριά και 5όροφη πολυκατοικία)...φαντάζομαι ότι μετά από λίγο καιρό θα πρέπει να γίνει κόμβος γιατί βλέπει τα 3/4 του λεκανοπεδίου από εκεί πάνω.

αυτά...καλώς σας βρήκα παίδες (3 χρόνια και κάτι μου πήρε για να το πάρω απόφαση να μπω...κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ)

----------


## pouran24

Είσαι ο blackman από tfrc με το astra το τσουνάμι?  ::   ::  
Κάνα σκαν κάνατε...?

----------


## Blackman

ναι αυτός είμαι...  ::   ::  

Μόνο που το astra επουλήθει και τώρα έχω...astra  :: 

Opel Astra Coupe Turbo  :: 

...scan...nope...κάτσε να ετοιμαστούμε πλήρως  ::  (αλλά τι να κάνω...εδώ έπιανα με το wireless του laptop από το δωμάτιο μου και από το μπαλκόνι μου)

(tfrcάκηδες και tfrcόφιλους βλέπω...που είσαι DiGi(tron) ?  ::  )

συνέχεια...επι του δικτύου

----------


## lacbil

Για βοήθεια μου λέτε κι εμένα...
Ενημερωτικά, έχω σχεδόν συγκεντρώσει υλικά για AP.
Σε αντίθεση με το ανατολικό Μενίδι, η οπτική μου είναι πολύ καλή προς Ζεφύρι, Λιόσια κλπ.

----------


## Blackman

είμαι πλέον LIVE (όλο το lan μου  ::  )...μαζί με τον Totti_7  :: 

caftis rulez  ::

----------

